# Central FL contact needed



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

There is a ten month old intact male pup named Spike that is a victim of a divorce. He lives with a five year old boy and is fine with small dogs. He has not been around large dogs or cats so they are unknown factors. 

He is located in central Florida. 

If anyone has any contacts down there, please let me know and I will pass the information along to them. I saw a photo - he is a very handsome fellow. 

As always, thanks!

Lea


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

what about central fla rescue?


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks! Looks like their site is http://www.gsrfl.com 

I just sent this information to the woman who sent me the note.

Thanks again.

Lea


----------

